# Depeche Mode Tour 2013



## N-Golth-Batai (23. Oktober 2012)

Leute, es ist mal wieder soweit. Endlich nach einer lang ersehnten Wartezeit, gefühlte 8.000.000 Jahre , kommen Sie wieder nach Germany.

DEPCHE MODE


Der Vorverkauf hat heute Nachmittag bei Eventim begonnen. Leider sind die "In front of Stage" Karten schon weg, aber vorhin
gab es noch Innenraumkarten.

Leider sind die Tourdaten was Düsseldorf und Hamburg betrifft unter der Woche, aber Latte, bei der Band! 

Ich freue mich mal wieder wie ein Schneekönig dabei sein zu dürfen. Herrlich!!!
Im Frühjahr 2013 soll dann auch das zugehörige Album erscheinen. Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Muss mir gleich mal unbedingt wieder das 
letzte-Live-Concert aus D-Dorf hören. 

C ya.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2012)

Depche Mode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eine Neue Band 
Bin aber sehr gespannt auf das Neue Album 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich freue mich ja so dermaßen 

Karten für Düsseldorf und München sind bestellt


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (23. Oktober 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich ja so dermaßen
> 
> Karten für Düsseldorf und München sind bestellt


 
Oh, gleich 2-mal! 

Bei der letzten Tour war ich auf dem Abschlusskonzert in D-Dorf. Habe mir danach auch direkt die Live-CD von dem Abend gegönnt.
Die ist einfach der Hammer.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Oktober 2012)

N-Golth-Batai schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, gleich 2-mal!



Ja, Düsseldorf liegt ja bei uns in der Nähe und meine Frau und ich wollten sowieso noch mal ein Wochenende nach München. Da passte das ganz gut


----------



## Atomtoaster (23. Oktober 2012)

Saugeil, leider muss ich arbeiten.


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (23. Oktober 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, Düsseldorf liegt ja bei uns in der Nähe und meine Frau und ich wollten sowieso noch mal ein Wochenende nach München. Da passte das ganz gut


 
Und auch "in front of stage" Karten?


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (23. Oktober 2012)

Spielen die auch dubstep?


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (23. Oktober 2012)

DR0PB0SS schrieb:


> Spielen die auch dubstep?


 
Wer? Depeche Mode?


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Oktober 2012)

N-Golth-Batai schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch "in front of stage" Karten?



Ich sitze lieber


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (23. Oktober 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich sitze lieber


 
Echt jetzt? Meine ersten beiden Konzerte bei DM waren auch Tribünen-Karten. War  nicht schlecht, der Ausblick war auch gut, aber mitten-drin-statt-nur-dabei ist 
schon der hammer. Wenn ich überlege beim Chili-Concert oder auch bei Prodigy...da ist unten in der Menge schon was los und macht gut spass!!!1


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich sitze lieber


 
Einer von der Älteren Generation 
Ein echter Depeche Mode Fan steht auf einem Konzert  
Tanz dich Tot mit Depeche Mode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (25. Oktober 2012)

Oh mann, ich höre seit dem Kartenkauf wieder mal alle Alben durch.....
Die haben schon verdammt gute Music gemacht, kann man nicht anders sagen.


----------

